# Any one need property's in Egypt?



## Charkii (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear all its my 1st post and I would like to find any one interesting to invest money in Alexandria, Egypt..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Egypt is not technically in the Middle East and has its own section

Egypt Expat Forum for Expats Living in Egypt - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

We also have a sister forum specialising in property.

Overseas Property Investment Forum


Please note that you are not permitted to advertise on the main boards.


----------

